# Pumpkin Creek Farm waiting thread



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

I feel like I've been waiting forever. We have 4 does ready to kid soon. They keep teasing me with the possibility of today being "the day" 
The udder pic is Rosie I'd swear she'll be the first to go but who knows. 
This is the 2nd kidding for all four.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Bonnie


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

June


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Delilah


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Rosie


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yay what does the lucky dad to be look like?


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Our buck is white and gold but he looks solid white. It won't give me the option to attach a pic of him.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Pumpkincreekfarm said:


> Our buck is white and gold but he looks solid white. It won't give me the option to attach a pic of him.


They are updating the forum and I think they said sometime tomorrow afternoon you will be able to post pics again. I think. Something like that, anyway.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

My Rosie is playing this game too! "OK mom, I think today is the day..... nope just joking" 
Any babies yet?


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Nope. No new babies yet! We are not completely absent of babies on the farm though. We have two bottle babies we bought about a month ago. Luckily the bottle babies have been keeping my baby rabies at bay until the new little ones make their appearance.

Pic of bottle babies
Belle and Athena


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

We have two beautiful bucklings! Bonnie who was showing absolutely no signs of "going first" surprised us this evening. Labor went perfect she needed no help other than me helping her clean them off because she thought under our deck was the perfect spot..hahah


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh my! What beautiful boys! Congrats to you and the new mom.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cutie pies. So is one of them named Deckster?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!!! Congrats


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!!


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Cute name idea!! If I name them at all the kids will want to keep them!! Hahaha I told them they could pick a doeling if/when ones born but no more stinky boys. We already have 3 bucks and a wether. 


wifeof1 said:


> Cutie pies. So is one of them named Deckster?


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Delilah had two babies today! We got a buck and doe. Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Pumpkincreekfarm (Jun 12, 2017)

Delilah had 4th of July babies (buck and doe)

June had a single buck

Rosie had buck doe twins


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A whole bunch of too cutes!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all adorable! I love the little tan one with the moonspot(s) on her head.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Soooooo precious! All are beautiful!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!!!! Congrats


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------

